# turtlewax colour magic ....



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

.... had half a bottle of the deep blue colour in the garage left by a previous owner , my current car is due to go in 3 months and has accumulated various light scratches so i thought i would give it a go and see what happened , it actually works  , ok so it is never going to be concourse stuff but for nothing i am impressed , i hasten to ad my next car is going to be far better looked after than this one ...........


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just put it in the bin and move on. Really ive tried this and its crap.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

does'nt this fill scratches with its colour element rather than remove them?..


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wait until you wash the car again, it washes off :lol:

Tried it years ago on my red Sapphire, throw it away or give it to someone you really dont like


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> does'nt this fill scratches with its colour element rather than remove them?..


:thumb: Yep full of fillers, although you could say the product is full of S**T


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> does'nt this fill scratches with its colour element rather than remove them?..


Yes for 5 minutes or until it gets wet. :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply rubbish !


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

On black it's miles better than some of the glazes that get used daily on here and topped off with a good wax works really well. Most glazes get washed off with the first rain, so I don't know why you're all slating it for that.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> On black it's miles better than some of the glazes that get used daily on here and topped off with a good wax works really well. Most glazes get washed off with the first rain, so I don't know why you're all slating it for that.


Bought some for my Panther Black ST220 for its filling properties before i had my DAS6. Binned the stuff 1 week later after it failed.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Bought some for my Panther Black ST220 for its filling properties before i had my DAS6. Binned the stuff 1 week later after it failed.


Did you top it with anything?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> On black it's miles better than some of the glazes that get used daily on here and topped off with a good wax works really well. Most glazes get washed off with the first rain, so I don't know why you're all slating it for that.


Because we can & it makes us happy to do so 

Your right on the last bit though, After spending hours on my old beastie using Auto glym's SRP it looked great (on the first day most of the swirls were filled in/hidden) come the next wash or rain, WTF!!!! it's all gone already.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Did you top it with anything?


No but at the time it stated i never needed too, "long lasting wax protection and outstanding shine." Like i said 1 week. :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Did you top it with anything?


Yes, Creme fresh & a cherry on top  :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Because we can & it makes us happy to do so
> 
> Your right on the last bit though, After spending hours on my old beastie using Auto glym's SRP it looked great (on the first day most of the swirls were filled in/hidden) come the next wash or rain, WTF!!!! it's all gone already.


Good Sealant required then. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Good Sealant required then. :thumb:


Stage curtains open & in walks a wolf with a bag full of Nano goodies


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Good Sealant required then. :thumb:


As with any glaze like this.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Because we can & it makes us happy to do so
> 
> Your right on the last bit though, After spending hours on my old beastie using Auto glym's SRP it looked great (on the first day most of the swirls were filled in/hidden) come the next wash or rain, WTF!!!! it's all gone already.


Love that reply.................

It's crap. Absolute crap.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow , some heavy comments there , it will do till i get the new car i reckon , at the end of the day it didnt cost anything ..........


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

True mate and its your call. But if its a bad product do you think your wasting your time. New or old car. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> wow , some heavy comments there , it will do till i get the new car i reckon , at the end of the day it didnt cost anything ..........


Dam! I was trying to be subbbtle


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Dam! I was trying to be subbbtle


Me too.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> True mate and its your call. But if its a bad product do you think your wasting your time. New or old car. :thumb:


to be honest yes , all i did was a small patch around the passenger door handle to see if it would hide some faint marks , it did , i was happy , the car has gone in 3 months and then i can lavish some real attention onto its replacement , a Pearl black Qashqai , only been here a few days and learnt some good stuff , decided to start with AG SRP & HD and see how i go on :thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> Dam! I was trying to be subbbtle





Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Me too.


a housebrick to the face would be more subtle than you two jokers :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> a housebrick to the face would be more subtle than you two jokers :wave:


:lol::lol::lol: PMSL! we do our best


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol: PMSL! we do our best


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Donlt bin it, you might need to use it one day when you might get a scuff, you never know, touch wood for your self.

Or you can use it on other cars, i donlt rate the product, just a coloured polish for the car, nothing else.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> to be honest yes , all i did was a small patch around the passenger door handle to see if it would hide some faint marks , it did , i was happy , the car has gone in 3 months and then i can lavish some real attention onto its replacement , a Pearl black Qashqai , only been here a few days and learnt some good stuff , decided to start with AG SRP & HD and see how i go on :thumb:
> 
> You wont go wrong with that combo mate. You will get great results that will last.


----------

